# R1 Nismo R33GTR Vspec



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my car for those of you have asked to see it again. Enjoy!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Not seen many black gtr33's about. It looks very nice, love the bonnet.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Really nice R33, what kit is that? Lovely leather seats also..


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The Bumpers, skirts & rear spoiler are the R1 Nismo kit & the bonnet is TopSecret c/f painted.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

How much bhp does it produce? I gotta say its a lovely example of an R33!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Running GT-SS's putting out 440 hp at the hubs with 385 lbs/ft torque at hubs. All work carried out by Abbey.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Just awesome....:bowdown1: 
Love the dark colours in the engine


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi, i have seen your car at Abbey's, and it was lovely.. You were also unfortunate enough to be stuck on the M27 next to me a month or two ago ( iwas in my work car-passat-) and it is a truely beautiful 33...
Top work mate...


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pictures mate,car looks mint.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks superb mate :thumbsup: 

You decided not to sell then?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R1 Nismo said:


> Running GT-SS's putting out 440 hp at the hubs with 385 lbs/ft torque at hubs. All work carried out by Abbey.




Abbey quoted me 460bhp,with the same spec John.
Decided not to sell then?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Steve

Last time we set up the car it was running a single plate Nismo single plate clutch so it was slipping:chairshot But now running a HKS twin plate so i must get around to getting it re mapped some time.

Still looking at possibly selling it! But also wrestling with the idea of a 2.7 or 2.8 stroker kit with GT-RS's.:flame: 

So watch this space!


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

Lovely car mate, especially with all the electronic gadgets inside! Dont you have a more overall interior pic?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Interior as requested.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I lwuuuv... excuse me... *grabs bucket and drools....* that car. A true R33...


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

what do you think of the grid ts dancer, is it a good peice of kit?


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The TS Grid Dancers works very well. I only use it in very wet or icey conditions normally on 14% to the front.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Mate,

Not sure if you remember but you spent a little time talking to me and my mate at bolney earlier this year about skylines. You showned us around this car while it was parked up in the middle 

....Now I have one of my own and its all your fault hehe :thumbsup: 

- Kevin.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Kevin i remember. You cant blame me for you rash moment of madness! :chairshot 
Well welcome to the clan and i hope you have as much fun and satisfaction with yours as i do with mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice R33... best colour too 

What are them little electrical devices on top of the suspension struts ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Adam_GTR said:


> Very nice R33... best colour too
> 
> What are them little electrical devices on top of the suspension struts ?



Tein EDFC ( Electronic Damper Force Control ) :smokin:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone know where this lovely car is today??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think it must of gone abroad as I have never seen any images of it once it had sold.
John took me out in it back in the day-a truly well set up car


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Just like mine went to Switzerland. Alot of well spec'd cars went abroad in the first years of the recession. Hard to find a really complete car these days. 
This was/is right up my street!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mel HKS said:


> Just like mine went to Switzerland. Alot of well spec'd cars went abroad in the first years of the recession. Hard to find a really complete car these days.
> This was/is right up my street!




My car had the same set up (Turbo's, Suspension, brakes) as Johns but not the looks I'm told went to Germany.


----------



## modb (Nov 24, 2014)

I love your glove box haha


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Great looking 33 - pictures spot on!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

nismo4342 said:


> NICE PIC


So tempted to say the above.. 

A few years too late, but what a tidy 33GTR. Hopefully whoever owns it presently has kept it just as well.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

stunning mate... awesome build and speck you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the carbon style print factory on the centre console/dash?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

That's the ltd edition Nismo Carbon effect dash, I used to have it in my car.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like! Proper 90's!


----------

